# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Android > Tin tức & Thảo luận >  Cơ hội cuối cùng sở hữu lenovo a7000 cùng lazada

## kattykatty89

Lenovo A7000 là dòng Smartphone nổi bậc ở phân khúc tầm trung hiện tại và đang được người dùng đánh giá rất cao với mức giá 3.490.000đ . Và cơ hội cuối cùng để sở hữu Lenovo A7000 vào lúc 11 giờ , 05.06.2015 .


Theo thông tin từ trang thương mại điện tử Lazada.vn, đúng 11h trưa ngày 05.06.2015 và đó là cơ hội cuối cùng cho các bạn muốn sở hữu A7000 với giá tốt nhất. Theo dự kiến số lượng sản phẩm sẽ có hạn, cộng với một mức giá khá hấp dẫn chỉ *3.490.000đ* (tặng kèm miếng dán màn hình và ốp lưng). Nếu may mắn, bạn còn có cơ hội nhận được mã giảm giá *200.000đ* khi đăng ký chương trình A7000 của Lazada. Khi đó, Lenovo A7000 chỉ còn với giá *3.290.000đ* dành cho ai có được mã giảm giá đến từ Lazada nên chắc chắn lượng đặt mua sẽ khá lớn các bạn tranh thủ mua hàng vào đợt cuối cùng này nhé. 


Ngoài ra , hiện trang thương mại điện tử này cũng tiếp tục cho phép khách hàng đăng ký nhận thông tin sản phẩm để có cơ hội trúng thưởng 1 chiếc Lenovo Tab 2 A7-10 8GB trị giá 1.999.000 đồng .


​
Mua ngay tại :


http://www.lazada.vn/lenovoa7000/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=lenovo&utm_campaig  n=Lenovo A7000


Đắm chìm mọi giác quan với giải trí đa phương tiện


Lenovo A7000 thể hiện phong độ đỉnh cao với mức giá cực hấp dẫn. Điện thoại này sở hữu màn hình 5.5” HD sống động, công nghệ Dolby Atmos® và vi xử lý MediaTek 4G LTE True8Core™64 bit octa-core, và được xây dựng trên nền tảng 4G LTE. Do đó, người dùng có thể tha hồ trải nghiệm công nghệ mọi lúc mọi nơi.


Màn hình hiển thị IPS 5.5” HD


Màn hình lớn 5.5” mang đến những trải nghiệm ấn tượng đến người dùng nhờ khả năng hiển thị độ phân giải cao 720p - cùng công nghệ IPS mô phỏng chính xác màu sắc ở góc nhìn đến 178 độ.


Bộ xử lý True8CoreTM 64-Bit & 2GB RAM


Với hiệu năng tuyệt vời, người dùng sẽ có cơ hội thử sức với những game HD mới nhất với tốc độ cao, thả ga xem những bộ phim Full HD mà không bị giật, hay chạy đa nhiệm và chuyển đổi liên tục giữa nhiều ứng dụng.


Pin khỏe, thiết kế mỏng nhẹ


A7000 chỉ mỏng khoảng 7.99mm và dung lượng pin đến 2900 mAh. Nhờ vậy người dùng có thể kết nối lâu hơn và xem nhiều video hơn chỉ với 1 lần sạc.


​
Công nghệ âm thanh vòm Dolby Atmos®


Tận hưởng những thước phim đặc sắc với công nghệ âm thanh vòm. Chiếc điện thoại A7000 là chiếc smartphone sở hữu công nghệ Dolby Atmos. Bạn có thể tùy chỉnh hiệu ứng âm thanh cho nghe nhạc, xem phim hay chơi game với ứng dụng được cài sẵn trong máy. bạn sẽ thỏa sức đắm mình vào thế giới giải trí cùng những pha hành động nghẹt thở hay nhẹ nhàng trong những thước phim lãng mạn với Lenovo A7000.


​

----------

